# mod_rewrite -> PHP Files werden nicht mehr geparsed!?



## Mik3e (15. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich stehe hier gerade vor einem kleinen Phänomen:
Sobald ich die RewriteEngine von mod_rewrite aktiviere, liefert mir der Apache die PHP Files als Blank-Text Files, ohne diese zu parsen. Es sieht so aus, als würde durch die Aktivierung die Zend Engine einfach ignoriert werden.

Die Site liegt bei Host Europe.
mod_rewrite ist aktiviert, habe ich mit dem Klassiker

RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^ http://www.google.com [R,L]

getestet -> funktioniert problemlos.

Setze ich zu Testzecken allerdings nur:
RewriteEngine On
wird mir die index.php in diesem Fall als Blank-Text ausgeliefert!?

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wo das Problem liegen könnte

Danke & Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Gumbo (15. September 2007)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, woran das liegen kann, aber wieso aktivierst du die Rewrite Engine wenn du sie nicht nutzt?


----------



## Mik3e (15. September 2007)

Wo steht denn, dass ich Sie nicht nutze?
Steht ja dort: "Setze ich zu Testzecken allerdings nur:..."
Damit ist klar, dass das Problem direkt schon mit der Aktivierung von mod_rewrite zu tun hat...

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Duxias (15. September 2007)

Setzt du zu Testzwecken nur RewriteEngine On oder auch RewriteBase Wenn nicht liegt das evtl. daran


----------



## Mik3e (17. September 2007)

Es klappt in beiden Fällen nicht.. Wenn Rewrite Base nicht gesetzt ist, führt das normalerweise auch zu einem 403 oder 500 und nicht dazu, dass PHP Files nicht mehr geparsed werden...

Verwende mod_rewrite sicher schon auf über 100 unterschiedlichen Systemen, das Phänomen ist mir aber bisher noch nie untergekommen...

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Gumbo (17. September 2007)

Was sagen denn die Log-Dateien dazu?


----------



## Mik3e (17. September 2007)

Auf die Log-Files habe ich leider keinen zugriff, habe aber gerade folgendes gefunden. Finde ich ja sehr interessant..
http://www.flashforum.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-164739.html


----------



## Xeroin (26. September 2007)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, also bist du schon mal nicht alleine.


----------



## Xeroin (26. September 2007)

hast du in deiner .htaccess datei die zeile 

AddType x-mapp-php4 .php .html

drin? Bei mir war sie drin und als ich sie gelöscht habe, ging es.

So, und kann mir jetzt jemand erklären was diese Zeile mit der Geschichte zu tun hat?


----------



## Mik3e (27. September 2007)

Morgen zusammen,

Also das Problem liegt tatsächlich bei Host Europe.
Die hatten 2004 irgendein Server Update was dazu geführt hat, dass Server mit PHP 4.* die PHP Files bei Aktivierung von mod_rewrite ungeparsed als Plain Text ausliefern.

Stellt man den Webspace auf PHP 5 um (sollte im KIS - Kundenadministration möglich sein), funktioniert mod_rewrite problemlos.

Da muss man mal draufkommen....

Ciao,
Mike


----------

